# which rims do you like?



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

A









B









thanks for your input, definitely gonna get some new rims by spring


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahah that is the ghettoist photoshopping i have ever seen....its all good though :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Is neither an option? Sorry bro... don't really like either of 'em.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahah that is the ghettoist photoshopping i have ever seen....its all good though :fluffy:


LOL i know hahaha not bad for a 10 sec job



samo said:


> Is neither an option? Sorry bro... don't really like either of 'em.


well these are going cheap like 500ish shipped in the classifieds so its nice on the wallet... i was going to get some 18" konig verdicts and its still a thought... what do you think?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly... the Verdicts have never been my favorite either. They were huge for about a year in 2000-2001 when it seemed like EVERY car had them. Just not my style, I guess - I just like cleaner wheels.

But definately save up for what you want. Don't skimp, because if you wind up with a set of wheels you're not 100% happy with, you're going to kick yourself in a couple years. Wheels make or break the car, so be sure about your choice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> Honestly... the Verdicts have never been my favorite either. They were huge for about a year in 2000-2001 when it seemed like EVERY car had them. Just not my style, I guess - I just like cleaner wheels.
> 
> But definately save up for what you want. Don't skimp, because if you wind up with a set of wheels you're not 100% happy with, you're going to kick yourself in a couple years. Wheels make or break the car, so be sure about your choice.



yea...i agree...about 2 years ago when i bought my tenzo shu 4's, i was tempted to buy the knock offs that were HALF AS MUCH...BUT im glAd i didnt, bc people made fun of my boy with the cheaper knock offs, and they dont have a longer lasting finish like mine still do...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got my rims cheap (400 shipped) and I'm happy with them... I found them on www.thepartstrader.com under honda/wheels... there are a lot of rims for sale there for real good prices


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

not really into either, but the bottom ones are better


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the second ones are better... the 1st ones are played out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea babe spokes are so 1999...(insert legally blonde voice here)


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

well im open for any suggestions of rims for under 600 including shipping

here are links for the rims

verdicts (680 shipped is good i see these on ebay @ 1400)
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=136350

silver 17's
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43960

gunmetal 17's
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44010

my dreams rims would be either racing hart c5's or c2's but nowhere near my budget ! heheeh... thanks again guys for opinions


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

neither really.... i think thin rims like that look horrible on b14s. the car is wide and bulky, and it looks much better with wide wheels. (btw... what are the "spokes" called on rims? "blades"?)

i would go with rims with wider "blades"
:cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

These look cool:









Or fake Racing Harts:









Of course, Excel isn't exactly super high-quality or anything, but if you're looking for cheap, those are two styles I think would look good.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

The SE-R wheels look natural because of those wide "blades"


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, ppl really don't care for the Motegi MR7's anymore huh? I think they are a great wheel for the price. I got mine just over 2 years ago, so that was b4 the popularity however. Good resale though!

Something I regret about the rim is that they are heavy. I have a "17x7 and each wheel is about 27 lbs. If you are into weight resistance I wouldn't recommend them. Otherwise, I may be biased, but I think they look sweet on b14's!

So these are Motegi MR7's "17x7 with 205/40 yokohama avid h4' with a prokit 1.5" drop.

Time to postwhore my ride 



























*and here's a side shot so you can photoshop the rims.*


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

wow chuck your car is really nice and clean im feeling it ! =] nice choice of rims !


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

samo said:


> These look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty...are you missing a good taste gene?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you missing an intelligence gene?

You might want to figure out who you're talking to before you go running your mouth. You know nothing about me, who I am, or what I do, so you really should check the attitude at the door. You've been demeaning to other members in previous threads, and now you're going at moderators.

You're welcome to express your opinion in an appropriate manner, but you will not come here an insult members. If you wish to continue posting here on NissanForums, you need to chill out. Consider this your warning.


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

samo said:


> Are you missing an intelligence gene?
> 
> You're welcome to express your opinion in an appropriate manner, but you will not come here an insult members. Consider this your warning.



Warn me about what??... are you going to slip into my garage at night and put those fugly wheels on my car?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's see some pics of your ride before you go insulting my taste. Like I said, you might want to figure out who you're talking to before you go running your mouth.

The warning is about your continued posting priviledges here on NissanForums. Keep the attitude up and you'll quickly find yourself removed.

If you would like to continue this conversation, PM me or send me a message on AIM. My screenname is in my sig.


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

samo said:


> Let's see some pics of your ride before you go insulting my taste. Like I said, you might want to figure out who you're talking to before you go running your mouth.
> 
> The warning is about your continued posting priviledges here on NissanForums. Keep the attitude up and you'll quickly find yourself removed.


So I can't stay they aren't nice? Okay dude chill... calm the power trippin.... They look great!!!!


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

They still suck..... :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As I said, your opinion is valid, and welcome. It's your attitude that needs adjustment, not your opinion.

Power tripping is not something that I do. As above, any further comments need to be sent to me via AIM or PM.

JLee - if you would like to start a new thread on this subject, feel free.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> These look cool:




i like these, they look clean, nothin too flashy.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> wow chuck your car is really nice and clean im feeling it ! =] nice choice of rims !


Why thank you! 



*jlee1469, What rims do YOU like??*

Who cares what other ppl think. If anything go through car domain, and go though members rides. pm ppl if you see rims you like if you have questions. Then decide for yourself (like I'm doing in with the magnaflow). Get something YOU really like, not what OTHER ppl like. You'll may regret your choice if you lean towards other ppls opinion instead of your own. Rims are definately a personal choice, just like an exhaust/bodykit etc. You won't get a rim that everyone will agree is best, as seen in this thread.

Good luck  I'm sure whatever you pick will look sweeeet!


----------

